# Was findet ihr am schönsten an Frauen?



## umutderboss (8 Jan. 2009)

Welche Eigenschafften oder Körperteile mögt ihr am liebesten bei frauen bzw an frauen`?:thumbup:


----------



## Ronja (9 Jan. 2009)

Hm...wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin macht es bei mir vor allem das Gesicht, die Haare und das Verhältnis von Hüfte zu Schultern. 

Also ich mag eher die sportlicheren Typen mit normaler bis kleiner Oberweite. Haarfarbe ist mir egal. Auch die Frisur. Aber meist sind es doch die langhaarigen Modelle. 

Hier mal ein paar, damit ihr euch ein Bild machen könnt.
















Meine Freundin ist eine Mischung aus _Ellen DeGeneres_ und _Daniela Sea_.






Und wie schaut es bei dir aus, umutderboss?


----------



## AMUN (9 Jan. 2009)

Sportlich schlank ist schon nicht schlecht... besonders der Rücken hat es mir angetan. Wenn die Muskeln auch noch zu sehen sind werde ich verrückt :drip:

Aber so ganz genau kann ich es nicht festlegen... jede Frau hat das gewisse etwas


----------



## Ronja (9 Jan. 2009)

Uh Amun, da haben wir was gemeinsam. *lechz*


----------



## umutderboss (10 Jan. 2009)

ja also ich finde schon das eine frau eine gewisse oberweite haben muss ..und sie darf nict zu klein sein am liebsten lange beine^^ 

so wie Evangeline Lilly,oder jeanette biedermann


----------



## General (10 Jan. 2009)

lol8 Jeanette und lange Beine der war gut

Ich finde an einer Frau alles schön von den Zehen bis zu den Haaren,also perfekt:thumbup:


----------



## Buterfly (4 März 2009)

> *was findet ihr am schönsten an frauen*



...dass sie keine Männer sind


----------



## Johnny P (26 Mai 2009)

Ganz klar die Augen, wie bei Adriana Lima (und ich meine wirklich die Augen)


----------



## Veflux (26 Mai 2009)

Hm, am wichtigsten für ne Beziehung wären tatsächlicn natürlich die inneren Werte...aber rein optisch...also irgendwie ist alles wichtig. 
Die Frisur und das Gesicht aber vor allem. Schöne Brüste sind toll, aber nicht so wichtig. 
allgemein steh ich mehr auf dunklere Typen. Also lieber Lacey Mosley (Frontfrau der Gruppe Flyleaf) oder Cristina Scabbia (Sängerin bei Lacuna Coil) als Britney Spears oder Christina Aguilera


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2009)

Zierlich,ein hübsches Gesicht und schlanke Beine


----------



## ichbinsss (30 Mai 2009)

ich steh allgemein auf schöne Rundungen und ne nette Oberweite (darf nicht zu klein, aber auch nicht zu groß sein), dann noch n herrlicher Schlafzimmerblick... 
Gerade hats mir Moon Bloodgood sehr angetan (vor allem in der Serie Journeyman) :drip:


----------



## Ronja (20 Juni 2009)

grins....herrlicher Schlafzimmerblick? Wie kann ich mir sowas vorstellen?


----------



## Buterfly (20 Juni 2009)

Ronja schrieb:


> grins....herrlicher Schlafzimmerblick? Wie kann ich mir sowas vorstellen?



Bei Angela Merkel so:





Bei mir zuhause so:


----------



## happy holiday (28 Juni 2009)

großer Busen

draller PO

sexy Beine

gibt so vieles 

ein Lächeln ist am bezaubersten


----------



## Maverick90gg (3 Juli 2009)

großer busen
stramme beine
sexy füße
hübsches gesicht
kastanienbraune augen


----------



## neman64 (30 Sep. 2009)

Maverick90gg schrieb:


> großer busen
> stramme beine
> sexy füße
> hübsches gesicht
> kastanienbraune augen



Da bin ich deiner Meinung.


----------



## angebratenesSchnitzel (1 Nov. 2009)

Alles, aber besonders stehe ich auf die Weiblichkeit der Frauen durch ihre Kurven verbunden mit ihren Brüsten. Ansonsten liebe ich die langen Beine und ihre Füße. Ein rundes Gesicht, braune Haare und mandelförmige Augen sind vom Kopftyp meine Vorlieben.


----------



## Sassi (27 Nov. 2010)

blonde lange haare blaue augen oberweite (wie bei saskia valencia) ICH FINDE DEN TYP FRAU SASKIA VALENCIA ECHT SEXY


----------



## Xtinalover (27 Nov. 2010)

da steh ich auch drauf, meine favoritin ist christina aguilera.


----------



## ca-leb (28 Nov. 2010)

Humor


----------



## lokiju (28 Nov. 2010)

Knackiger Po, Busen nicht zu groß aber auch nicht zu klein, also mittel,
und ein süsser unschuldiger Blick. :WOW: 
Halt wie meine bessere Hälfte.


----------



## Punisher (29 Nov. 2010)

Ich mag die Augen


----------



## Kimyong (29 Nov. 2010)

Beine,Füße,Fußsohlen,Po und Haare.
Zarte Haut und der Busen darf nicht zu groß sein!


----------



## Mandalorianer (29 Nov. 2010)

das gesamt Bild muss stimmen zuzüglich IQ


----------



## posemuckel (29 Nov. 2010)

Am schönsten finde ich die Stelle, wo vorne die Beine zusammengewachsen sind.
:WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## 19dizzy (5 Jan. 2011)

Also Charakter ist wichtig.
Optisch schöne Hände, schöne Zähne und mollig sollte sie sein dunkle Haare haben und eine Brille tragen.


----------



## punkerali (16 Jan. 2011)

ich bin für´s gesamtpacket, also brüste, hintern, und gesicht
wie bei christina aguilera, katy perry, nina moghaddam, scarlett johanssen...
und und und


----------



## hajowa (23 Jan. 2011)

Natürlich ein hübsches Gesicht, pralle Titten, schlanke Taille, Knackarsch und unendlich lange Beine und immer feucht!!


----------



## congo64 (27 Jan. 2011)

Buterfly schrieb:


> ...dass sie keine Männer sind



 - der ist gut

bei mir Gesicht - dazu lange Haare und eine normale Figur


----------



## Puma121085 (23 Okt. 2012)

Ein hübsches Gesicht mit einem hübschen Lächeln übertrumpft alle ändern merkmale


----------



## chasteboy (23 Okt. 2012)

Füsse ! ! !

Allerdings muss natürlich auch ein hübsches Gesicht zu den Füssen gehören ;-)


----------



## betzdorf (31 Okt. 2012)

Zierlich, hübsches Gesicht, schöne und zarte Hände, bevorzugt brünett. Z. B.: Alessandra Mastronardi, Nadine Vinzens, Alizée Jacotey, Mónica Cruz Sánchez, Sibel Kekilli, Nora Tschirner, Janaína Zarrella (Jana Ina), Tialda van Slogteren, Sarah Engels, Aylin Tezel.


----------



## Mondboss (28 Apr. 2013)

Schmales Becken, knackiger Po, lange Beine!

(Gibt es in der Kombination leider selten!!)


----------



## Harry1982 (28 Apr. 2013)

Gollum schrieb:


> das gesamt Bild muss stimmen zuzüglich IQ



Würde ich auch sagen. Gibt schlanke gutaussehende Frauen aber auch etwas molligere.
Ok dunkle Haare gefallen mir besser aber keine Notwendigkeit.

Humor und Treue sind auch wichtig.


----------



## wernerblum1033 (1 Mai 2013)

Hübscher Hintern, Augen und Lippen.

Gerne auch Brille und BITTE etwas mollig, dünn bis dürr geht GAR nicht  !

LG,

Werner


----------



## BMan (31 Mai 2013)

AMUN schrieb:


> Sportlich schlank ist schon nicht schlecht... besonders der Rücken hat es mir angetan. Wenn die Muskeln auch noch zu sehen sind werde ich verrückt :drip:
> 
> Aber so ganz genau kann ich es nicht festlegen... jede Frau hat das gewisse etwas



Bei mir ist es auch der Rücken. Besonders wenn sich die Wirbelsäule zeigt (also rund der Rücken) dann finde ich's am schönsten. Aber auch ein schönes Gesicht ist mir sehr wichtig.


----------



## RandomCitizen (20 Juli 2013)

Schöne Füße


----------



## Fuechslein (11 Okt. 2013)

Ich mag es schlank und zierlich, gucke aber meist zuerst auf den Mund.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Nov. 2013)

Hübsches Gesicht, zarte Haut, schlank (nicht zu dünn) oder mollig, angenehme Stimme.
Schöne Haare haben eh die meisten Frauen. Eher jung (unter 30).
Und im Gegensatz zum albernen Gebaumel bei uns Männern, ist das weibliche Geschlecht ein Kunstwerk und das erotische Zentrum, um das sich (für mich) letztlich alles dreht.


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Nov. 2013)

Sollte Humor haben und eine sympathische Ausstrahlung. Aussehen wäre bei mir erst mal zweitrangig, die meisten Frauen haben irgendwas nettes an sich (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)

Am liebsten mag ich: Blonde lange Haare, tolle Beine und ein hübsches Gesicht. Im Gegensatz zu den meisten hier, muss der Vorbau nur für 2 volle Hände reichen, große Titten törnen mich eher ab


----------



## Soulfire (4 Jan. 2014)

Augen sind schon das Markanteste wenn man eine Frau zunächst sieht. Alles andere fällt erst später auf


----------



## opend2 (6 Jan. 2014)

Den Popo


----------



## Neon2 (10 Jan. 2014)

Das sind mehrere Dinge. Meist finde ich muss das Gesamtbild stimmen und das variiert. Jedoch habe ich bei mir festgestellt, dass ich lange, dunkelbraune Haare besonders schön finde. 

Ansonsten ist ein schönes Gesicht toll (auch hier kann das variieren).

Was mir am Körper einer Frau sehr wichtig ist, ist der Bauch. Ich stehe total auf Speckröllchen. Nicht zu korpulent, aber auch nicht zu dünn. Dazu eine recht große Oberweite ist schon hammer.


----------



## holodeckx9 (14 Jan. 2014)

Blaue Augen


----------



## phr0ke (15 Jan. 2014)

die haare und die hände


----------



## pLagerblom7 (5 Jan. 2015)

Gesicht und Beine fallen mir immer direkt auf (=


----------



## beachkini (6 Jan. 2015)

Ist sehr unterschiedlich, aber grob ist die Reihenfolge wohl:

1. Gesicht 

2. Po 
3. Beine 
4. Koerpergroesse 

5. Fuesse 
6. Busen 
7. Bauch 

wenn mans nur auf Ausserlichkeiten beschraenkt.


----------



## mary jane (7 Jan. 2015)

kleine Oberweite, schlank und nach Möglichkeit ein Thigh Gap


----------



## Death Row (7 Jan. 2015)

Das Gesicht ist mir ganz klar am wichtigsten. Die Frau kann noch so toll gebaut sein, aber wenn das Gesicht nicht passt fällt sie bei mir durch.


----------



## haller (18 Juli 2022)

Gesichtsausdruck


----------

